# My First Night Sky Shots



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I know that these could be better but these were my first real attempt at night sky shots, taken whilst on holiday in Northumbria last week. Whilst I know I can do better next time (particularly around a foreground focal point), I thought they were still worth sharing if only to inspire someone else to have a go.

General settings were ISO800 at _f_4.0 for 30s


Northumbrian Skies III by Buck_68, on Flickr


Northumbrian Skies VI by Buck_68, on Flickr

I changed the colour temperature on this one to compare with the other "as shot" ones.

Northumbrian Skies IV by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful shots.Allways wanted to try this kind of photography, but my old Sony Alpha has sooo much noise on those high ISO values :-(


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I like


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Gf just said , it's suppose to be a blue moon tomorrow night.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

BF is into his night skies, he said nice shots. What camera is it please? He was mentioning about it being 30 seconed exposure! He's also loving the Curiosity on Mars at the mo too.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

It's like looking at flake in paintwork :argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very good liking these


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> BF is into his night skies, he said nice shots. What camera is it please? He was mentioning about it being 30 seconed exposure! He's also loving the Curiosity on Mars at the mo too.


Says Canon EOS 5D Mark II on image host.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. Pics don't do it justice though - beautiful to look up into the sky and really see the stars in all their glory. My too little boys were in absolute wonderment with it all. 

Yes, it's a Canon 5D Mark II. Shot with my 17-40 lens.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

slineclean said:


> Gf just said , it's suppose to be a blue moon tomorrow night.


Yes, blue moon is when you get a full moon twice in one month - its not blue though!


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

awesome pictures, out of interest (from a learning point of view) why f4? more light I guess? only night time stuff ive done is light trails on a tripod at f22


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Il tel the mrs ha ha


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

durmz said:


> awesome pictures, out of interest (from a learning point of view) why f4? more light I guess? only night time stuff ive done is light trails on a tripod at f22


Hi

You're right re letting the light in

These were on a tripod and max aperture on this lens. You can really bump up the ISO as well but as these were me just experimenting I was happy at 800. Others have gone to 2000 and got some great results.

Why did you go for _f_22 out of interest?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

slineclean said:


> Il tel the mrs ha ha


:lol:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Very nice pictures. That's bound to be a cracking lens for indoor shots as well.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Buck said:


> Hi
> 
> You're right re letting the light in
> 
> ...


Thanks mate makes good sense. Well my photography skills are still young lol have a 600d with a sigma 18-200mm lens, good for my needs, I went f22 at dusk to have the shutter open for longer so the light trails where longer, think that makes sense haha

Ile upload one quick


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

durmz said:


> Thanks mate makes good sense. Well my photography skills are still young lol have a 600d with a sigma 18-200mm lens, good for my needs, I went f22 at dusk to have the shutter open for longer so the light trails where longer, think that makes sense haha
> 
> Ile upload one quick





durmz said:


>


Yes, for light trails you want that blur and also the lights are stronger too so you get enough light onto the sensor even at f22. One thing to watch is that you can get distortion (ie straight lines starting to curve) at very high apertures.

I like your shot :thumb: I will, one day, visit London for a photography session including some night shooting.

I remember Drew (Buckas on here) posting up a great shot of Tower Bridge at night. Will see if I can find the link.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah its an amazing place for night shots all types of light. Thanks for the tips


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice shots :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Cheers John


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Brilliant pics. Is there any sites in particular that you get info and guides from in improving your skills?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Bmwjc said:


> Brilliant pics. Is there any sites in particular that you get info and guides from in improving your skills?


Hi

I'm a member on www.talkphotography.co.uk which is an excellent site full of information.

There is a good guide to star trails; night shots. I'll look and edit this when I get the link :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Here you go...

http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=355313


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks very much. Very helpful. I will join up. Just purchased a 60d and what to get the most I can out of it.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

No problem. It's a great site - the DW of Photography!

My username is the same on there if you want to keep in touch and a few other guys on here are also on TP


----------

